# Corrie - Marys Autotrail



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Marys Autotrail scout has become Audreys temp hair salon, :lol: hope she as better luck with the hairdryer situation than the OH does !


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I've already sorted the hair drying thing out.!!

Gas powered via Truma heating,,










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That's clever steve :!:


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

*Corrie-marys Autotrail*

well done tonka :idea: :lol: you could now set up your own salon !
will send the OH round at Pbro How much to you charge for a cut n blow :lol: :lol:


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Have I Missed Something*

currently in France missed a few episodes last time I saw Marys Motorhome it was a Bessacar 769 when did she change it to an Autotral Scout?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was worry where she got all the water to wash hairs as they didnt show how she filled the tank up. 
No lead plugged into the Leccy either.
But Mary did complain about the hair being everywhere.

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=314528


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you see Bill Roache Interview with Pierce Morgan--- gosh he isnt a boring man is he --he bedded thousands ??? of women bless him.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome*

The Autotrail appeared a few months ago.

My van has been everything from an animal drop in centre to a marriage guidance place but never a hair salon!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Trying to find pictures and This is when Kylie steals the M/H
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...reet-episode-7422-kylie-steals-motorhome.html

A picture from last night episode 
http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/coronation-street/photos/1/46981/1/coronation-street-salon-showdown


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Compass thingamy once was it not ??

C.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think its always been an Autotrail


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Not that I regularly watch Corrie, I was channel hopping and saw the following exchange; Audrey asked Mary if the van had a generator and the reply was in the affirmative. I presume that sorts the electricity/inverter/battery question.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think were all really SAD and should get out more... :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I havent seen the latest episode but Mary's M/H is a Bessacarr or was

http://practicalmotorhome.com/news/practical-motorhome-stars-coronation-street


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seen the picture of the van from last nights episode, thats an A T Frontier!!!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> Just seen the picture of the van from last nights episode, thats an A T Frontier!!!


...............and what sort of heating does that have? .... because Audrey said that Mary complained about the towels hanging on the radiator! I didn't hear the engine running or see the bonnet open ............ so does the AT have 'wet' heating rather than blown air now?

...aren't the current story lines utterly ridiculous on Corrie just now?.......... oh! I only see it by accident btw ..... 

Harvey


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Watch it on Monday and lets see if the M/H is on again.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Is it only me that thinks the "corrie fruitcake" living at the side of the street in a motorhome viewed by 14m people is not the sort of brush i want to be tared with and a public image i m not keen to be associated with whilst i go about my hobby :wink: 

At least "Tina" has been scripted in one to redress the balence :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> Is it only me that thinks the "corrie fruitcake" living at the side of the street in a motorhome viewed by 14m people is not the sort of brush i want to be tared with and a public image i m not keen to be associated with whilst i go about my hobby :wink:
> 
> At least "Tina" has been scripted in one to redress the balence :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah but lets be honest. How many motorhomers have you seen about that look like Mary and how many have you seen that look like Tina? Sadly not many.  Apart from Locovan and Aldra of course!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have really got to you havent we :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I do like the VW I wish they would show it as a restoration project and not as if it was a Skoda :roll: I have had both but the Skoda jokes got boring


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

locovan said:


> :roll: I have had both but the Skoda jokes got boring


Skoda Jokes?.. Whats the difference between a Skoda and a Jehovah's Witness?... You can slam the door on a Jehovah's witness..

I'll get mi coat :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Only if you are really that rude!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Only if you are really that rude!


You are quite right.. I would like to apologise to any Skoda drivers that might take offence at the above joke.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: I have had both but the Skoda jokes got boring
> ...


Slam it shut and go :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Back to topic (script?0

Yes It was deffo a Bessacar at one time- and I've seen nothing about Mary doing a change.

Who'll be the first to write to the ITV?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

well surely it can't do any harm to the motorhome trade. At least some of the millions of Corrie addicts (me included :lol: ) might just get curious about how/what a motorhome is?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it only me that thinks the "corrie fruitcake" living at the side of the street in a motorhome viewed by 14m people is not the sort of brush i want to be tared with and a public image i m not keen to be associated with whilst i go about my hobby :wink:
> ...


According to Mrs B, at least two really lovely looking lasses in a Rapido who returned her wave enthusiastically when we were driving through St Andrews yesterday, after the Kate Kennedy procession had finished. I was watching the road at the time and missed a good look at them, although I did clock the make of the motorhome - sad! :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Reg number was plain to see tonight --twice --I tried to catch it but didnt get to a pen quick enough did you ???


----------

